# Natalie Wolfhound Pics and update



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

Natalie is doing great... I finally sent her registration paperwork in... We had some issues with the "pooper" last week and she lost a couple pounds... but as of today she is 14 weeks old and 44.5 pounds. She is eating around 10 cups of kibble per day spread over 3 meals. 

She graduated from her first level of obedience and we are moving on to level two thankfully she is food motivated so while she doesn't like to repeat things over and over she is motivated enough to want the treat which makes training easy. 

Height wise she is very much the size of my adult goldens and flat coats at this point. I absolutely adore her... she is everything I ever wanted in a puppy and she is doing so well and is so easy.... She even managed to get connor to play the game today


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

That is a lot of food!! I love her!


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

she is gorgeous but can sure eat alot lol


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

She is so pretty. Like those above I was blown away by the ten cups of food. How much will she get when full grown?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Natalie is beautiful, I'm so enjoying seeing pictures of her through her life stages.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is just getting more and more pretty. Love those ears. But WOW that is alot of food.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

her food intake will probably go down as she gets older but she is gaining over a pound a day... between last thursday and yesterday she gained 9 pounds so right now she is eating an obscene amount of food... 
speaking of which its time for her to eat


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

WOW big puppy!!  She's gonna eat you out of house and home! LOL


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Wow that is a ton of food!! What a beautiful puppy though - its clearly doing some good!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Sighthounds are great, so easy and calm. Enjoy!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

She is very pretty!!!!! But 10 cups of food......yikes!!!


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

My husband is totally in love with your Natalie and is requesting an update


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Shalva*

Shalva

Natalie is just stunning!!
All of your dogs are beautiful!!
Is that a Flat Coated Retriever you have?


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Wow, she is beautiful, that's for sure! Beamer would sure love to have 10 cups of food a day!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

She is so cute and I love her coloring too. Don't let her eat you out of house and home!  Please post more pics when you can. I'm still not over my obsession with wolfhounds!


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

I will try and take some pictures of Natalie tomm. she is now 17 weeks old and 65 lbs. and she is really starting to look like a wolfhound.... she is also now taller than all of my dogs... she has about 4 inches on bing and connie and is even a an inch or so taller than my flat coat Meir

So yep that is a flat coat in my photo... that is Meir as I recall... we have three flats and went to westminster wiht our flat foundation bitch Meghan (since gone to the bridge) right now my flat coat lines are at a standstill thus the introduction of natalie, the timing seemed right....


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

She is ADORABLE! 
Don't know that I'd want the food bill... but she sure is cute!


----------



## attagirl (Aug 11, 2011)

She is soooo cute! Lucky you!


----------

